# M/S Finnjet Main Gearbox/Diesel-Electric Drive



## chris baptista (Mar 12, 2017)

Hi,
Everyone on SN will be familiar with the famous Finnjet, the first and maybe the only successful gas-turbine powered ferry.
Some time in the early nineties, I think, additional diesel generators were installed. which powered electric motors to drive the ship when lower speeds were necessary, so as to save on fuel during the low season.
This necessitated new gearboxes which had provision to allow diesel-electric drive alone, gas-turbine drive alone, or both drives combined. I believe those rather complicated new gearboxes were built by Renk.
Does anyone have drawings, specifications, technical journal articles/papers or any other material on those gearboxes and the diesel-electric installation?
I am researching this subject at present, and can find very little on the net, so any help would be much appreciated
Thanks in anticipation.
Regards,
Chris


----------



## sternchallis (Nov 15, 2015)

Have you thought of contacting Renk?
Worth a try.


----------

